# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Wie heeft ervaring met pregnyl 1500?

## mus

hallo,

Zijn er mannen die ervaring hebben met Pregnyl 1500 of 5000
en wat er daar het resultaat van?
Ik zit er over te denken om het ook te gaan gebruiken

ivm azospermie


graag hoor ik jullie reacties
en anders kunnen jullie mij een mail sturen
[email protected]

gr. mus

----------

